# Compound steam launch engine



## Marinesteam (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Thought I'd share some pics of my current project. A 1:1 scale steam engine capable of pushing a 22-30 foot launch (boat). It's a York 3x5.25x3.75 compound from castings by the Elliot Bay Steam Launch Co. I've had the set for awhile but have just started the build in earnest.

Studs & eccentric rod clevis'






Babbitt pour





Babbitted bed plate





Partially completed, animated CAD model
[youtube=425,350]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0YFwrQH58A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0YFwrQH58A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Thanks for looking 
Ken


----------



## steamer (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice Looking engine Ken.
Mine is not quite so big  1.5 x 3.0 x 2.5

I do like the long legs on the York!
How are the prints?.....I know the triple has issues...

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Mar 5, 2009)

Ken,

Nice job of pouring your journals :bow: :bow:

What grade of whitemetal did you use ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Marinesteam (Mar 5, 2009)

Bob,

I used Magnolia Anti-friction and will be using DZL for the rod ends.

Dave,

The prints are pretty good, There are still a few minor inconsistencies. There have been several of these built so most of the bugs are worked out.

It is a pretty leggy engine. But is going to look really nice installed.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## steamer (Mar 5, 2009)

Long rods are a godsend....they reduce the variations on rotational velocity and minimize accelerations.

Short answer....smoother engine...

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Mar 5, 2009)

Marinesteam  said:
			
		

> Bob,
> 
> I used Magnolia Anti-friction and will be using DZL for the rod ends



Thanks for that but I must admit I am no wiser : how do they relate to SAE grades ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Marinesteam (Mar 5, 2009)

Bob,

That's a really good question. But I'm afraid I don't know the answer as Magnolia is cryptic in their descriptions.

Through discusions with Magnolia it seems that the AF is a higher quality general purpose Babbit and DZL is a high pressure (nickle) version.

Even their Babbitt webpage is hidden from plain site. I found it accidentally in a Google search. I don't think you can get to the page from their corp home page. They were pretty accommodating to a relatively small purchase, I think the minimum was $100 or $150 which was easily met with the qty of ingots I needed.

http://www.magnoliabronze.com/antifric.htm

http://www.metalwebnews.com/howto/babbitt/babbitt.html

Ken


----------

